# Salad in a tomato



## Adillo303 (Sep 23, 2008)

Has anyone eveer made a salad of some kind that you served in a hollowed out tomato?

If so, what did you use to fill it?

Thank You

AC


----------



## pacanis (Sep 23, 2008)

No, but if it's a macaroni type salad, that consistancy, maybe an ice cream scoop?


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 23, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> Has anyone eveer made a salad of some kind that you served in a hollowed out tomato?


  Yes. Chicken salad, Tuna Salad, Rice Salad.  It's a very pretty presentation.



> If so, what did you use to fill it?
> 
> Thank You
> 
> AC


 a half-cup ice cream scoop, or just a table tablespoon will work nicely.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

I've used them for chicken salad too.  My Mom used to put cottage cheese in a tomato.

I have a question - are you looking for something different to serve a *salad* in or is this question about the *tomato*, and what to fill it with?


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 23, 2008)

Chef June, I know about the chicken / tuna salad. I am looking for something kind of one off. 

Family dinner this weekend. I am thinking of this for a salad, Paella for a main course, for desert I am thinking of a tricolor parfait of fresh made fruited Yogurt (Blueberry, Mango and Raspberry). I think / hope the paella will stand alone as a main course, can't think of a veggie and the rice will be the starch. People that I have never had in the house before kind of want a shocker.

AC


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi KE - Sorry that I was too late on the dishwasher for bread. 

In the post above I put what I am thinking. No groceries have been bought yet. I am still scheeming. The occasion is my stepson's wife's birthday. Both stepsons, with the birthday girl's parrents there. and the girlfriend of the other stepson, who I think the world of. I was kind of kicking aroung some fresh mozarella, tomato chunks, cucumber and chopped fresh basil with a little olive oil, adobe and some salt & pepper. Trying to think of an interesting garnish.


BTW - Loved the thumb hole in the burgers another great idea that I never thought of.

AC


----------



## elaine l (Sep 23, 2008)

I like most anything in a tomato.  Lobster salad, cottage cheese, tuna.  Not shocking but good.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 23, 2008)

Tabouli is good in a tomato or a guacamole. Or some kind of couscous mixture


----------



## elaine l (Sep 23, 2008)

What about a pasta (orzo) salad made with pesto.  Stick in a slice of toasted baguette.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, Dina. I have a recipe similar to this for a stuffed cucumber salad: Becky and the Beanstock » Blog Archive » Greek Salad Stuffed Cucumbers with Salted Pitas and Green Flageolets You don't see these very often 

You could use the filling you were talking about and garnish with nasturtiums or other edible flowers. HTH.


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 23, 2008)

How or where would I acquire nasturshums? Sounds way cool!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 23, 2008)

Adillo,
if your main course is going to be paella, if it were me I"d stay away from any more starch in your tomato, ever think of maybe a gazpacho in your tomato? I'd just make it more chunky and less soupy..Adding some avocado would make it heaven for me.  Or you could do the chopped tomato, bread, mozzerella dressed with a little balsamic and evoo and some shredded fresh basil...You could also do a veggie aspic using finely chopped cucumber, green onion, avocado, tomato, and a little crab...then top with a little chive mayo
kadesma


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 23, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> How or where would I acquire nasturshums? Sounds way cool!



Hi, Adillo. Some high-end grocery stores might carry nasturtiums. Otherwise, look in your garden for edible flowers


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 23, 2008)

kadesma has an excellent idea with the gazpacho (and I think you already have a recipe???? **wink wink**).  Yes, just chunkier!

Paella, huh?  How about grilling some romaine and a few other veggies.  Cut everything up after grilled to fit in the tomato cup.  Toss with just a bit of olive oil and some of the herbs from the paella (garlic/thyme/rosemary/cumin?).


----------



## elaine l (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe a bread salad served in the tomato.


----------



## *amy* (Sep 23, 2008)

Depending on how much seafood is in your paella dish, you could stuff the tomato with crab meat au gratin (sprinkled with breadcrumbs). Let me know if you would like the recipe & I will pm it to you. Tomatoes stuffed with shrimp salad and baby peas. Have some recipes for Greek stuffed tomatoes, or tomatoes *cut in half lenghtwise, hollowed out & baked w feta etc or goat cheese. 

*Cutting the tomatoes in half & hollowing out is easier to stuff. Another presentation/method is to cut the tomatoes in wedges, but not all the way through -- like a flower. Then place your filling in the center. 

Combine chopped, marinated artichoke hearts, sliced black olives, & small chunks of cheese - marinated mozzarella, or crumbled feta cheese. Mix it all together & stuff your tomatoes. You might serve steamed baby artichokes on the side.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe just tomato aspic, and slices of avacado, with a dressing...Something along the lines of a kicked up buttermilk ranch.

I wonder how it would work if this was served on grilled romaine...Hmmmmm


----------



## Adillo303 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think that I am down with either the Gazpacho or the aspic that Kadsemsa suggested. I have hever made and aspic and I have to figgure that out if anyone has directons.

AC


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 23, 2008)

Ah, tomato aspic.  Uncle Bob, you're after my own heart - lol!!  My mom LOVED to make aspic sides, using everything from spicy tomato juice thru Clamato.  Always fabulous.  Wish my husband was willing to down it.  Sigh.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 23, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> I think that I am down with either the Gazpacho or the aspic that Kadsemsa suggested. I have hever made and aspic and I have to figgure that out if anyone has directons.
> 
> AC


Aspic as I recall is really dissoulving several envelopes of Knox gelatin in water...then adding some tomato juice and your chopped veggies putting it in the mold and letting it set up..I bet Breezy cooking could help you as she mentioned her mom use to make aspic.. think she mentioned v-8 juice which I love so give her an ask Gazpacho is easy as well..I'll try to help either way.
kades


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 23, 2008)

I finally got 3 nasturtium to bloom at the same time this week... you're welcome to them, but you better hurry!!!


----------



## jabbur (Sep 23, 2008)

I've done the usual chicken ,tuna , or ham salad stuffed in a tomato.  My grandmother had a strain of tomatos called tomangos.  They were tomato tasting and texture but shaped like a pepper.  They were really good stuffed.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 24, 2008)

There actually still are varieties of both red & yellow tomatoes grown & meant specifically for stuffing.  Like you said, they're shaped rather like bell peppers & are virtually hollow inside.  Here's a link to a seed site with a good pic of one of the yellow types:

Yellow Stuffer, Yellow Stuffer Tomato, Gourmet Yellow Stuffer Tomato, Tuna Stuffer, Stuffer Tomato, Tomato, Tomato Seeds, Tomatoes, Seeds, Seed Catalog, Vegetable Seeds, Lycopersicon esculentum, Heirloom Tomato, Heirloom Vegetables, Yellow Bell Tomat


----------



## AinsleyKath (Nov 10, 2008)

i would have tried chicken salad with tomato, it was awesome and tasty.


----------

